
Ask HN: Are you an open source contributor with a blog? - anindha
I want to learn more about open source projects and looking for blogs written about open source projects.
======
iliekcomputers
I'm a contributor to the MetaBrainz Foundation (maintainers of musicbrainz.org
and other projects) and have written a few blogs about my contributions [0][1]

[0]: [https://paramsingh.github.io/2018/moving-
acousticbrainz/](https://paramsingh.github.io/2018/moving-acousticbrainz/)

[1]: [https://paramsingh.github.io/2017/gsoc-2017-hacking-on-
liste...](https://paramsingh.github.io/2017/gsoc-2017-hacking-on-
listenbrainz/)

